# Moving to Johannesburg, Isando



## Lieberlucky (May 26, 2011)

Hi There,

I am relocating to Johannesburg within my existing company. 
Can someone please help me to understand few of below mentioned questions?

[*]Safety tips/Crime rate in city 
[*]avg. rent for an apartment 2 Bedroom, 1 Bedroom (in gated, secured complex)
[*]Public Transport in city Vs Personal Car

thanks
lane:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

working in Isando, google to rent in Edenvale, Bedfordview, Kempton Park, Benoni.
Public transport unless you are going to use the Gautrain, neither safe or reliable.
Serious Crime?
lots.!


----------



## migcor54 (Feb 8, 2011)

lieberlucky said:


> hi there,
> 
> i am relocating to johannesburg within my existing company.
> Can someone please help me to understand few of below mentioned questions?
> ...


please view my awesome houseshare in fontainebleau, randburg where you can stay very comfortably for very cheap.


----------



## mohana.dam (Jun 6, 2012)

*Hey!*

Hey! I am completely new to this expat thingy, so pardon my ignorance. Can tell u abt public transport. I have seen none u cn use. Crime, heard its bad, but it depends how careful u are. Btw I am moving to SA too from India. I have stayed in Sandton though for an year before. Again goin back. My husband's on on-site. So following him. Looking for a job desperately!!!! phewww!!!


----------



## zebracrossing (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi there,

Public Transport: 
forget about it. You'll need a car. 

Safety tips:
Live in a safe area, preferably in a safe complex or estate. 
Keep your car closed. Do not leave bag, laptop, etc. on car seat.
Use ATM only during daytime and when many people are around.
When someone is following you, drive to the next police station.


----------



## Deansharma (Oct 21, 2012)

mohana.dam said:


> Hey! I am completely new to this expat thingy, so pardon my ignorance. Can tell u abt public transport. I have seen none u cn use. Crime, heard its bad, but it depends how careful u are. Btw I am moving to SA too from India. I have stayed in Sandton though for an year before. Again goin back. My husband's on on-site. So following him. Looking for a job desperately!!!! phewww!!!


Hi Mohana
I'm coming to Joburg too from New Delhi are u already there ..need some guidance on comfortable salary etc you know our expenses Lolz 



Regards
Dhawal


----------

